# Peanut butter - which ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

may sound a daft question but are we talking smooth or crunchy ? And normal human brand I presume ?

I've just been to my local pet store for chews but everything seems to say from 4 months so going to just stick with the kong I think till then


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I don't think it matters but I always used crunchy as that is what I had in the cupboard!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love peanut butter… actually any kind of nut butter. We have almond butter, hazelnut butter and tahini for our toast in our household : ). Because we eat a lot of it we buy peanut butter with no added sugar by Whole Earth and I’ll probably feed this to Saffi as I can’t imagine sugar is good for puppies’ teeth.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I use the crunchy peanut butter that is in the house, usually SunPat or supermarket equivalent.

My son bought home from uni Tesco's value line. I tried to use that instead - but its so thin and runny it makes too much mess in the kong and on the floor


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I used Smooth peanut butter ,if you want a chew for your puppy give him a carrot Buddy loves them or you can get a stag bar you have to order these online dx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> I love peanut butter… actually any kind of nut butter. We have almond butter, hazelnut butter and tahini for our toast in our household : ). Because we eat a lot of it we buy peanut butter with no added sugar by Whole Earth and I’ll probably feed this to Saffi as I can’t imagine sugar is good for puppies’ teeth.


That is my favourite!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I eat way too much of it...Keep fooling myself it's good for me but in the quantities I eat, I'm not sure!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It is my naughty treat..peanut butter on toast but it has to be the wholegrain crunchy! I try not to buy it as a jar goes surprisingly quickly and I am the only one who eats it in the house!   even have butter on the toast first! I am sure it goes straight to my hips!  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok....a little off topic...but.....I have always always been allergic to nuts...and I haven't a clue what peanut butter tastes like...can someone describe it?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Ok....a little off topic...but.....I have always always been allergic to nuts...and I haven't a clue what peanut butter tastes like...can someone describe it?


Sort of sweet but salty, and sometimes sticks to the roof of your mouth (not to be taken out of context  ). The texture is not greasy like butter more of a paste. Crunchy is always better!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It is my naughty treat..peanut butter on toast but it has to be the wholegrain crunchy! I try not to buy it as a jar goes surprisingly quickly and I am the only one who eats it in the house!   even have butter on the toast first! I am sure it goes straight to my hips!  x


I always have butter too  And sometimes Roses lime marmalade on top too, yummy!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! Never tried that. I know peanut butter and jam is an american thing so I guess this is similar.  I am trying to type and fighting Daisy off of my Brail nuts (snacking) at the moment. Although they are not listed as one of the toxic nuts I am still very wary about giving them to her! She had chosen to harrass me rather than eat a fish stick!  

I want peanut butter on toast now.....


----------

